# 151 days



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

There is no off season for waterfowl just a time of year you can't hunt them. After last season and having a first time I'v ever done that situation. I fell out of my 14 foot V hull boat I sold it. I bought a 1436L LUND Jon boat that was a dealer wreak, they ran into it with a lift truck. It has taken some work but for the price it was worth it. I straitened out most of the bent areas then built a compartment in the front for a fuel tank, battery,spare prop and emergency kit. We ran a fuel line down the port side and battery cables through the top rail. Installed bow and stern lights. I still need to do some painting and see if it floats I think it will be more stable than what I had.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks great! Perfect waterfowl boat. I’m replacing my bunks this season and just might put on a set of LED trailer lights.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Yea, looks good! Where's the damage?


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Top photo is the top rail where it got hit. Four of the ribs were bent, the side and the bottom where it turns up at the gunwale. It does float and doesn't leak. I still have some painting when mother nature warms up. I got just over 24 mph with just my fat butt in it.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

this is the top rail after I repaired it


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Gotta love those scratch and dent sales, especially if you're handy enough to fix it.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes it save me allot of money on a hard to find (used) hull.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

The damage isn't even below the waterline. Cool!

146 days! LOL


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

some of it was, it was were the gunwale and floor meet and that is where the ribs were bent too. I have been working metal all my life so I knew if I could repair it.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you all. Now that I have to wait on mother nature to paint it's time to start on decoys.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats on the deal! I've duck hunted from a 14' semi-V the last 2 years and it has been stable enough for 2 people. Not big enough for 3 though. At least not on big water and fully loaded with decoys. Looks like you're launching from the same ramp that I launch from for duck hunting. Maybe I'll see ya out there next year!


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm sure I never overloaded my boat LOL. It looks like allot of weight but not really just about all in 6 pack bags.


----------

